# All You Gun Owners WILL Pay



## pawpaw

For Ammunition. What better way to raise revenue than to impose a 25-100% tax on ammo? Never mind that's it's a clear 'INFRINGEMENT' on the 2A; it's already being kicked around in Washington to tax the manufacturers themselves, who would pass it on to you. Like all new taxes, it's for a great cause-to help defray the cost of compensating victims of gun violence, and the medical costs incurred by inner-city hospitals who are 'straining' under the burden. 
It's only "fair" that you pay for all the ILLEGAL gun owners out there, isn't it? You already pay for other ILLEGALS anyway, don't you?
I say "YOU" because I lost all mine in that same tragic boating accident that many refer to on here. That was ONE BIG BOAT, huh, fellas?
:eyebulge:


----------



## smaj100

One more reason why I reload and have enough reloading supplies to fend off a couple squirrels.... :goink:


----------



## mtexplorer

Supply and Demand. The ammo couldn't be afforded and wouldn't be bought, thus the manufacturers would have to lay off people, downsize and some would just pack it in and go into the soup bowl business because it seems to be where this country is headed. That's the govs agenda, if they want to get rid of something or control it, they just tax it to death

It's no wonder the ammo is flying off the shelves, probably a smart idea to buy now and hedge the rising cost taxes or not. Bet those same places are selling a lot of bargain bin damaged boats with no guarantee they will float


----------



## jsriley5

Heck my retirement is now secured I"ll move to texas and make a living bootlegging ammo in from mexico  how much ammo can you conceal in a rascal scooter anyway


----------



## stayingthegame

the constitution only says we have the right to keep and bear arms. I wonder if they will say that ammo is not an "arm" therefore able to be taken away. if no ammo then what good would "arms" be?


----------



## Tactic12

Arms are defined as weapons & ammunitions


----------



## tsrwivey

pawpaw said:


> For Ammunition. What better way to raise revenue than to impose a 25-100% tax on ammo? Never mind that's it's a clear 'INFRINGEMENT' on the 2A; it's already being kicked around in Washington to tax the manufacturers themselves, who would pass it on to you. Like all new taxes, it's for a great cause-to help defray the cost of compensating victims of gun violence, and the medical costs incurred by inner-city hospitals who are 'straining' under the burden.
> It's only "fair" that you pay for all the ILLEGAL gun owners out there, isn't it? You already pay for other ILLEGALS anyway, don't you?
> I say "YOU" because I lost all mine in that same tragic boating accident that many refer to on here. That was ONE BIG BOAT, huh, fellas?
> :eyebulge:


You would think they'd be smart enough to get this in force before the current administration opened their mouth again about gun control. With the amount of guns & ammo that has been sold since Obama came into office, you'd think folks have enough for their lifetime, if not their grandkids.


----------



## jsriley5

At least some of them probably figure there are patriotic fence sitters that are not yet armed but will realize the need to be too late. So maybe having some extra might be good to both arm and train those individuals. Though if it is illegal to posses then training is going to be very difficult and lack luster.


----------



## lhalfcent

oh great... by the time i get my gun I'll be lucky to shoot spitballs...


----------



## CulexPipiens

Last summer Chicago floated the idea of a 5 cents (I think that was the amount) per bullet tax. They dropped the idea when it was pointed out that for some calibers the tax would be a few times more expensive then the cost of the round itself.


----------



## Magus

I just lost mine in a tragic toilet explosion and they had to be buried to avoid contamination.
did I mention I cut them in half first?


----------



## zombieresponder

There are already numerous taxes on ammunition. One of them is an 11%(IIRC) tax on handgun ammunition that goes straight to atf.


----------



## BareGrills

They do whatever they want and if you show by words or actions that you dont like it the ATF show up at your house,thats how it is. If americans actually did band together and take the govies down a notch,instead of acting like a bunch of sheep maybe stuff like gun bans wouldnt be put into congress


----------



## marlas1too

i reload every thing i shoot but 22,s but i have 30 k of them and I'm alwaus adding more powder and primers and cast my own bullets


----------



## marlas1too

but then again i gave it all to my son and he sold it--damn him


----------



## Trip286

I will laugh hysterically if a tax drives the government suppliers out of business. Then I'll groan and facepalm when the government just takes over their operations... Then I'll laugh again because they can't even make money running a brothel and selling whiskey. Then I'll groan again when they decide the only way to get ahead in the ammo business is to charge more tax on us, the LAC's.

Everything the federal government gets involved in turns into a massive cycle/chain reaction of FAIL. I say we ban STOOPID. Because you can't fix it, and it's still illegal to kill it.


----------



## biobacon

Heck I thought that show Revolution was foolish for having everyone use muskets but it sure looks like that it wouldn't take to long to get there. I did some math and it looks like if you take all the ammo made this year then take all the ammo made in the last 10 years and save 10% then its only about 30 rounds per person in the country, and most of that .22. Kinda surprised me. Of course some of us have enough to supply our entire county with 30 rounds each LOL


----------



## jsriley5

Trip286 said:


> Everything the federal government gets involved in turns into a massive cycle/chain reaction of FAIL. I say we ban STOOPID. Because you can't fix it, and it's still illegal to kill it.


We should really re look at that whole illegal to kill thing I"m sure the documents for that are all very old and out dated perhaps they are irrelevant and should be ignored now.


----------



## Trip286

jsriley5 said:


> We should really re look at that whole illegal to kill thing I"m sure the documents for that are all very old and out dated perhaps they are irrelevant and should be ignored now.


Well, it kinda depends on how stupid and where...
I got robbed over the summer (while house sitting for my sister because they'd had several break ins in their area). When I asked the responding officer what happens if I shoot them if they return, he said "makes my job easier. Won't have to track them down."


----------



## webeable

One idea is a no comerce day, that is one day when no one buys anything. At 50% participation the goverment would loose billions. Doesn't mean not go to work just don't buy. Let's say July 17, 2013


----------



## swjohnsey

Taxing something to death is usually easier than outlawing it. Worked with marijuana.


----------



## Jack Aubrey

Traditionally formulated ammo,if stored properly, can last a life time. Now the real question is have corporations started to build in obsolescence for future repeat sales...like Detroit did with cars in the 70s & 80s ? Could they be required by law to secretly change formulation for civilian consumption. Cell phones have hidden access keys available to LEO's the general population is blissfully ignorant of. It's a stretch,but not a big one.

What are you storing your ammo for? Personal/home defense? Hunting/recreation? A Mad Max Hollywood fantasy world? A second Civil War?
I have heard it said that if every non Nazi German citizen had owned a Mauser 98k,20 rounds of ammunition,and the WILL TO RESIST, WW2 could have been largely avoided in Europe.JA


----------



## lisankd

jsriley5 said:


> We should really re look at that whole illegal to kill thing I"m sure the documents for that are all very old and out dated perhaps they are irrelevant and should be ignored now.


The laws in the books regarding shooting those that threaten your home are pretty old and not going any where. Just check your local state laws. In some states if someone breaches your dwelling they are fair game and you are not liable for their death. In others you need to have reason to feel threatened. Good idea to know what the law is on this in your state


----------



## MDsapper

thats going to be happening here in maryland


----------



## Toffee

webeable said:


> One idea is a no comerce day, that is one day when no one buys anything. At 50% participation the goverment would loose billions. Doesn't mean not go to work just don't buy. Let's say July 17, 2013


That doesn't work. It is the same as when everyone was trying to not buy gas on one day. Everyone will shop before and after. The only way to fix it is to buy less overall and encourage others to do the same.


----------



## 101airborne

Tactic12 said:


> Arms are defined as weapons & ammunitions


Not according to Obooba in a speech 3-4 months ago. Can't remember exactly when but he said the constitution says the right to "keep and bear arms" was written when "ammo" was black powder and lead balls. It says (according to obama) nothing about modern ammunition so it is not covered under the 2nd ammendment and therefore we have no "right" to have access to it.


----------



## Marcus

FWIW, here's the current excise tax rates:
(c) Rates of tax. Tax is imposed on the sale of the articles specified in section 4181 of the Code at the rates indicated below.
(1) Pistols 10%
(2) Revolvers 10%
(3) Firearms (other than pistols and revolvers) 11%
(4) Shells and cartridges 11%

Source: http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-id...8&view=text&node=27:2.0.1.2.6.5.169.1&idno=27
It's 27 CFR 53.61


----------



## Magus

I'm researching "post firearm" weapons myself.A propane musket will propel a hardened bolt to go through 1/4" of steel at 30 feet.
oops..now I have a M-4 carbine and an M-9 pistol, soon my buddies will have some too.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Magus said:


> I'm researching "post firearm" weapons myself.A propane musket will propel a hardened bolt to go through 1/4" of steel at 30 feet.
> oops..now I have a M-4 carbine and an M-9 pistol, soon my buddies will have some too.


And you saw this educational experiment where? I would like to see how this was put together.


----------

